# RVH Review at 4 today!



## shoefairy (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi

I'm just about to go for my first review with Dr Agbaje since last December when he told me my AMH was low. Any hints and tips? The last time I was with him I expressed my concern that I have a short luteal phase and my temperature does not stay high till my period starts again and he told me there was no such thing as a luteal phase defect. He basically says if you've a regular cycle you are ovulating. 

Any thoughts?

Shoefairy


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

How did it go with him?


----------

